# Neutering and bitch stripe



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Another question! Sorry! I was thinking of getting Gunner neutered. He doesn't have any dominance issues and shows no interest in females (yet - but then again he isn't around any either). He'll be 9 months old. I could definitely handle him being unneutered. Thats no issue either. His obedience is great and he listens extremely well. But if I ever chose to actually go through with it, would he get a bitch stripe?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersmumBut if I ever chose to actually go through with it, would he get a bitch stripe?


there is absolutely no guarantee. you will see intact males that have it, as well as neutered males who do not. i also believe its more prominent in certain lines and probably genetic, so i'd check out the other males in his pedigree.

as far as training - keep up the good work with him and don't get too comfortable and slack off - boys have a tendency to "surprise" you around 18mo to 2yrs. i know Tilden did, and he's actually neutered. don't get me wrong, he's still an awesome boy and i'm very lucky to have him - but i never felt like i "had my hands full" until he turned 2... but he's slowly bouncing back into my angel-boy!

and for the record - he does have the stripe. he was neutered at 10 months and developed it at a year and a half. he's a long coat and i've actually grown to love his stripe. its not as salt & peppery looking as most.

before (oct '07 the day of his neuter):










vs.

after (june '08):


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji has it as well and it's similar to Tilden's. It's like owning a semi-sable.


















Here is Renji showing off his stripey shoulders and butt while enjoying a raw piece of chicken.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm probably the only person in the whole dog world who doesn't know, but while I get the drift from the other comments, what exactly is a bitch stripe? Thanks. ID


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: IntuitDog I'm probably the only person in the whole dog world who doesn't know, but while I get the drift from the other comments, what exactly is a bitch stripe? Thanks. ID


its the tan/grey/sable ticking of the hairs which travel down the dogs back and sometimes across the shoulders. its very common in B/T females, and sometimes neutered males - however this isnt _always_ the case. a combo of theory, coincidence & genetics if you ask me.

here is a photo of an extreme bitch stripe:










as oppose to a dog with a solid black "saddle" or "blanket":


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: IntuitDog I'm probably the only person in the whole dog world who doesn't know, but while I get the drift from the other comments, what exactly is a bitch stripe? Thanks. ID
> ...


 Ahh, I get it. Interesting. Thanks much!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

do you think that is a function of neutering or of age and genetics? I say BS on the neutering. It's in intact and in neutered of both sexes, at least from what i've seen.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sex hormones can and do affect melanism.

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/119963563/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0 (a little dry but you get the idea)

It does make sense that the removal of most sex hormones constitute a visible change in color in our dogs. I'm sure other factors play such as age and genetics but there is no ignoring the fact that the gonads control much more than just sex. I guess females get it more than males because they don't have as much of the "man-mones" as the boys do, and when the boys get neutered they also lose most of their manly hormones. Just my guess.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was wondering if solid blacks get the stripe as well?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07I was wondering if solid blacks get the stripe as well?


no, nor do bi colors, unless they already have some "bleed thru" happening.

Diana - i've also heard it explained to me (theory only) that in the wild animal kingdom (lions were used in the example) that come breeding time, its the largest male with the fullest mane and darkest colors that are most desirable... obviously the males with less testosterone(?) are lacking as far as secondary sex characteristics - so in retrospect, the development of the bitch stripe in the gsd world is sort of natures way of letting the females know "i'm unbreedable". like i said, there is no scientific fact that this is true although i suspect similar things happen in other species... its interesting none the less.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Well here are pictures of why I'm assuming he'll get a bitch stripe. The tan is slowly creeping up behind his front paws.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^a bitch stripe doesnt necessarily start off that way. it doesnt even cross the shoulders in every case. with tilden (and it looks like renji as well) the first indication is an appearance right between the shoulder blades.

but as noted, if he's gonna get it, he'll get it neutered or not... you should know within the next 6-8 months. is this your only deciding factor?


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

No, not at all. I had really thought about getting him neutered a few months before we moved but I haven't decided one way or another. And I think I read somewhere to wait it out as long as possible if you don't have problems keeping them under control and what not.


----------

